# Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v



## ne240sx (Mar 13, 2007)

Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6F0N73Y2
Uploaded the repair manual if anybody needs it. Its for the 24v


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (ne240sx)*

how the hell do you d/l from that site? is it bogus?
EDIT: N/M I got it d/ling -- if anyone else wants it pm me and I cn get you a link of it on my fast server with no Bull****.


_Modified by PhReE at 2:20 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

Thank you


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_ if anyone else wants it pm me and I cn get you a link of it on my fast server with no Bull****.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

I want I want I WANT.

_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_if anyone else wants it pm me and I cn get you a link of it on my fast server with no Bull****.


pm sent


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

I'm replied ! Give it about an hour to upload to my server from 9:15 am Mountain time. (Thats 2 hours behind east coast)


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

can i get that file? i am doing an R32 swap ionto my Corrado and i am running it on stand alone so i have some valtrain questions i need answers to...


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

PM SENT


----------



## scristvr6 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (ne240sx)*

you are the f***in man for putting this up. good lookin out. thanks bro


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (scristvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scristvr6* »_you are the f***in man for putting this up. good lookin out. thanks bro








Yep .... save a bunch of $$$$ by downloading this!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Show30 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

Thanks bud


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (Show30)*

Anyone have wiring diagrams?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (vdubCorrado)*

sweet


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (hiatussk8rs)*

All IM's replied


----------



## oxiderush (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

this is amazing... Thanks again
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mj99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (ne240sx)*

good lookin out. thanks for the post.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Anyone have wiring diagrams?


----------



## vw vr6 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (vw vr6)*

Damn ... wish i found this link like 3 months ago, haha .... Sent PM


----------



## CVF (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

dude, if you still have this file on a server, for free, pm me


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (CVF)*

All PM's replied. Yes I still have it on my server


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

hey man, Can I have the link to your server, I'm in need of this bad haha. Thanks!


----------



## CVF (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

Thanks!!! I've been on various car, videogame forums for quite some time, yet, for some reason, I couldn't figure out how to send an pm here at vwvortex. 

I just bought a 2008 rabbit back in jan after having a deer total my 98 jetta wolfsburg. Thus far, despite the costly maintance costs, I love it. I am very much a diyer, and plan to attend uti in p.a. very soon.


_Modified by CVF at 9:22 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## FTSN_Firefox (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (CVF)*

hey man can i get the dl link too i want the repair manual


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

X2
Shawn


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

All PM's replied -- I don't always check this thread so PM me if you want it. I don't want to post it in here because I dont want search bots to index it.


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

PM'd


_Modified by RussellBub at 8:10 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RussellBub)*

Is there an easy way to scan through the PDF pages to find what you want? I had downloaded this on my other computer and i swear it was impossible to find any info at all..
PM sent for a DL link for my laptop


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I-yacked-on-my-Bentley-lastnight-bump.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNP96vw (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

pm'd thanks


----------



## GTI_GTA (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (need_a_VR6)*

bumb would like to know about the wiring diagrams to? thanks


----------



## Manplank (Jul 14, 2008)

I will take it!


----------



## voorat (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (TNP96vw)*

I need that manual PLEASE


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

Anyone who want's it just PM me. Please dont post the actual URL in the thread though.


----------



## joseph052188 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen.Golf.Jetta.R32.Official.Factory.Repair.Manual.1999-2005 - 24v (PhReE)*

could i get a copy please i could not PM you


----------



## TooSlow4Me (Nov 13, 2009)

*R32 Factory Repair Manual*

Can you PM me the link to your server for manual download?

:beer:


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

TooSlow4Me said:


> Can you PM me the link to your server for manual download?
> 
> :beer:


x2:beer:


----------



## cultivated1 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Revival of dead thread...*

Can someone please send me this?


----------

